# Looking for urgent temporary cat fosterer for 2 cats



## Farid Fazal (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi All,
My wife and myself are on urgent need of help to temporary fosterer of our 2 lovely cats.

Unfortunately we have found ourselves in council temporary accommodation and they are strictly adamant on pet policy. We are now facing the very real threat of loosing our accommodation and we can not find no other help, or organisation to help us in any way.
We have very limited means but are very shortly to confirm our new accommodation.

We are in a real desperate situation and would be so grateful and if someone could look after our 2 loving and extremely friendly cats.
They are 4 year old. 1 male and female. Both house trained and flexible. Both neutered and in good health.

They are so important to us and love them dearly. They are our family and our babies. And my wife's whole life.
It's such a heart wrenching situation and is affecting our own health and safety.

Please please if someone can help us out for just 2 weeks.
It would save us and rescue us. And would be ultimately grateful.

We are in Walthamstow, and if anyone can assist.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Hi Farid,
You could try sending a PM to Sheila Rose who runs the local Cat Protection, she might have contacts who could foster for you.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/577656772389555/
Failing that, would finances stretch to a cattery at all?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Farid I see you have been online this morning and hopefully read my message above.
I am also in Walthamstow and am willing to help if you need transport.
there are several busy Facebook pages locally that you could post on as well as the one I already posted.
Do please reply here and hopefully this problem can be sorted.
One thought I had was that although authorities may not allow pets in short term accommodation, there is not actually a lot they can do within the time frame of 2 weeks ( it takes a lot longer to evict someone) So, if you really do have guaranteed accommodation within that time frame then it may be just about possible to keep the cats with you.


----------



## Farid Fazal (Jun 4, 2017)

Paddypaws said:


> Farid I see you have been online this morning and hopefully read my message above.
> I am also in Walthamstow and am willing to help if you need transport.
> there are several busy Facebook pages locally that you could post on as well as the one I already posted.
> Do please reply here and hopefully this problem can be sorted.
> One thought I had was that although authorities may not allow pets in short term accommodation, there is not actually a lot they can do within the time frame of 2 weeks ( it takes a lot longer to evict someone) So, if you really do have guaranteed accommodation within that time frame then it may be just about possible to keep the cats with you.





Paddypaws said:


> Farid I see you have been online this morning and hopefully read my message above.
> I am also in Walthamstow and am willing to help if you need transport.
> there are several busy Facebook pages locally that you could post on as well as the one I already posted.
> Do please reply here and hopefully this problem can be sorted.
> One thought I had was that although authorities may not allow pets in short term accommodation, there is not actually a lot they can do within the time frame of 2 weeks ( it takes a lot longer to evict someone) So, if you really do have guaranteed accommodation within that time frame then it may be just about possible to keep the cats with you.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Farid Fazal: you need to repost as all your last post showed was a quote you did from @Paddypaws.


----------



## Farid Fazal (Jun 4, 2017)

Dear Paddy paws, 
Thankyou very much yr advice and response. It's most appreciated.

Luckily, yesterday a lovely lady called Beatrice, she actually poor thing has 50 cats overtaking her house at this minute.
Was able to find us a temporary fosterer. The only drawback is its Bedfordshire.
But bless she came and collected them and took them for us.
Really genuine passion for cats!

But thank you once again for yr reply.
It's left my wife devastated as they are her life and reason for carrying on in the way we are living is seeing there faces and light up her heart.
It really is a difficult sickening feeling.


----------



## Farid Fazal (Jun 4, 2017)

Calvine said:


> @Farid Fazal: you need to repost as all your last post showed was a quote you did from @Paddypaws.


Thanks.
Have just realised what happened.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Farid Fazal said:


> Thanks.
> Have just realised what happened.


No problem, so glad you got your cat care sorted, and I hope it all works out for you and your wife.


----------

